# Montecristo (D.R.) Montecristo Red Cigar Review - Montecristo Red Robusto (give it some time!)



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Montecristo (D.R.) Montecristo Red Cigar Review - Montecristo Red Robusto (give it some time!)*

Let me preface with that I've had 3 Montecristo Reds. The first was the "magnum" in the 3pack - it was a dud. The second was a Robusto from a 5pa...

Read the full review here: Montecristo (D.R.) Montecristo Red Cigar Review - Montecristo Red Robusto (give it some time!)


----------

